# Awesome barcode scanner haul!



## Captobvious (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok check this out from one of my latest hauls from one of my bigger name IT depts. A whole bunch of barcode scanners they didn't want to deal with and just wanted gone.

Here's the bin full


And here's one close up



Once I cracked the first one open I new I'd love scrapping these hehe


reverse side of the keypad


the display board was tasty too, thought that would be the end of it



more pics to come


----------



## Captobvious (Nov 1, 2013)

reverse side of display, can't wait to see what's under the solder mask!



Pretty sure even the reflector for the laser has gold foils as well!



Battery connector/trigger button assembly



Then I got to the mainboard underneath it all!





There were also a couple other small items in these that were just as tasty, antennae connectors, wireless PCMCIA cards, etc, etc but yeah, these are going into the old personal reclamation pile for sure!  On top of all that I also have about 150lbs of Li-Ion batteries for them and another 4 or 5 boxes of charging equipment, cables, etc.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 1, 2013)

Um, you did check resale values on them, correct? They look like the Symbol PDT family.
Believe it or not, companies still use some products like these. 

If they are not all "cracked open" and scrap now, what is the full part number / model number
on the label?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 1, 2013)

Glorycloud is bang on the money here.

Those units are worth far more than their scrap value.

Trust me. I deal in this equipment.

Jon


----------



## rickbb (Nov 1, 2013)

Well well, we will have a look in the old junk room at work. I know of a half dozen or so of these in there that no one at work thinks are usefull.

:lol:


----------



## Captobvious (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah I had considered ebaying them whole, as obviously they would be worth more in working condition, BUT most of them had been run over by a forklift at one point or another with the housing broken (either internally or externally), stickers and postit notes on the other half saying they don't work, etc, etc so out of that batch there may have been one or two that worked. Honestly though I'd been messing with these for the last two or three months trying to find ones that worked and it was nothing more than an exercise in frustration. So yeah long story short they all got scrapped. That said the charging units/batteries that tested good will be getting ebayed for sure


For those wondering they were PDT6846/6848 units circa 2001/2003


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 2, 2013)

Good point - if they are all trash then the best thing is to play :lol: :lol:


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 4, 2013)

A friend that I know was a repair technician that would buy these same scanners in as-is
condition, warts and all, just to get parts from them for their repair contracts.

Ah well, to each his own but I always appreciated this saying of the Dean of I college that I attended:

"A word to the wise is usually sufficient." 8)


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 6, 2013)

glorycloud said:


> A friend that I know was a repair technician that would buy these same scanners in as-is
> condition, warts and all, just to get parts from them for their repair contracts.



Really ?
these are pretty much my normal basic refining practicing stock there what I've been doing for almost the last 2 years this is from one Hall I also have quite a few working ones they are unitechs and they run Windows CE most of them 
Shoot me a pm glorycloud it could be good for both of us.

To the op
Are you going to share your yeilds
For my stuff it takes between 60 and 100 pieces to get a gram

I have been throwing the laser reflectors away...darn...

The little l.e.d. lights (at least on mine) are awesome they will handle upwards of 10+ volts and down to 3 , one of the brightest longest lasting lights i have seen

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 7, 2013)

I resell computer related equipment for a living. Most folks here do not. 
I scrap as a last resort and only when there is no longer demand for what
I can resell into the open marketplace. POS (point of sale) seems to be one
of those markets where "legacy support" is an ongoing concern and where
what seems to be scrap to some people may still be in use to large and
small restaurants, grocery stores, pharmacies, retail stores, etc.

I don't know much about Unitech but the Symbol and PSC scanners
seemed to be items that were in constant need of repair as companies
may have had hundreds or thousands in their stores / warehouses.

I beat the resale value drum because it is what I do. Many can't test or have no desire
to sell with a warranty. I get that but it sure seems like a waste to not at least
check potential resale value before you crank up the electric screw driver and
turn what you have collected into scrap for sure. 8)


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 8, 2013)

Glorycloud 
Most definitly but, then comes the fine art of juggling the amount of room needed and its cost effectiveness to stock or store the items

I have a rule that applies to every item i pick up (except gold related) in 1 day (my truck) out no later than the next

I will drop off at my craigslist fleabay guy what i believe are sellers 
There are times where it is easier just to 
Scrap the stuff
Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 8, 2013)

Talk about ironic- I just had 50 of these exact scanners land on a pallet (British skid) today....


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 8, 2013)

I watch a TV show called "Fast and Loud" from time to time to see their "antics".

Somehow this thread makes me revisit in my mind one of the advertising spots
for the show where the two main characters are burning money with a blow torch. 8)


----------



## yar (Nov 9, 2013)

Who is to say how someone should handle the scrap that they aquire. Nice find Captobvious I hope you get a nice return on them. Most times items like that are only good for a niche market or if you get lucky, someone that needs one or two for replacement parts. 
My mindset is if it works or needs a minor repair then I my hold something for a few days. Other than that it has to go to make room for other stuff coming in. Turn and burn and make money! 
If you are interested in what someone may come across then make a post in the wanted section to offer to buy materials. No need to tell someone they are burning money.


----------



## etack (Nov 9, 2013)

I get a lot of PLC components time to time and on my last load I got some servo controllers. I Goolged for core buyers and found one that paid me $20 each foe them. They were beat up and had fried circuit written all over them. There couldn't have been more than $3 in scrap each.

I like to sell all my new stuff to buyers that buy it all and right then. lots of them out there you will get substantially less than retail (4-8%) but it sell right then.

it pays to google first or ask the board. 

Eric


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2013)

The scanners on my skid were 1994 models. No maintenance market for them, but plenty of fun bits to play with.


----------



## Captobvious (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll be keeping this thread in mind next time I get a load of unusual stuff (I mostly get PC's, Servers, laptops, etc) for additional markets even if the equipment is bad.

To those wondering about yields, I'll try to post a fresh thread if/when I get around to processing... tbh I haven't decided if I will process or sell whole just yet.


----------



## Smack (Nov 15, 2013)

steyr223 said:


> Glorycloud
> Most definitly but, then comes the fine art of juggling the amount of room needed and its cost effectiveness to stock or store the items
> 
> I have a rule that applies to every item i pick up (except gold related) in 1 day (my truck) out no later than the next
> ...



Just got one of these units in http://tinyurl.com/p8z42bx and before I could check out resale on it, the smaller printer got taken apart. I still have the larger one and will try to sell it, it was free so anything I sell it for will be black. If you haven't seen it before, don't hesitate to check it out first before taking it apart.


----------

